# New tattoos



## infernalservice (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been getting tattooed every 2-3 weeks since last September, mostly on large scale projects, but also a few "one shot one kill" pieces from some of my favorite artists.
Cody Eich did this crickets and pyrite piece in the back of a calf:



My other calf has this cool piece from Craig Gardyan:



Then on the same leg I had an old crappy tattoo laser removed and lightened enough to cover with a warrior rabbit by Johnny Andres:



The wing from the piece Craig did is kind of a reference spot between the old and new stuff. Laser removal before a coverup greatly expands your options.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 28, 2014)

Those look great, I like the style of the first two a lot, but I especially love the rabbit! I have a bust of a rabbit in a suit on my left shoulder.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice work! I've been craving some new tattoos, but haven't had one in almost a year. I'm digging these pieces, though.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a mega collage of everything I have had done or started since last march minus the rabbit. 12 months in my tattoo life:


----------



## dedsouth333 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh shit. Is the needle from H.P. Lovecraft's Re-Animator? I love that movie, haha.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 28, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Oh shit. Is the needle from H.P. Lovecraft's Re-Animator? I love that movie, haha.



You know it.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 29, 2014)

Those are very artistic, very cool!


----------



## Michael (Apr 18, 2014)

Those one with the rabbit is badass.


----------



## eddygdk (Apr 29, 2014)

I really like these tattoos man, if only Craig tattooed in LA


----------



## patata (Apr 30, 2014)

The goat and the crickets are fantastic.


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 3, 2014)

I love the first one; both the art style and abstractness of it.


----------

